# النيروز



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*


*


*  نيروز*



* كلمة فارسية مكونة من مقطعين "نور"، "روز" أي "اليوم الجديد". والمقصود به رأس السنة.*

* ولما غزا الفُرْس مصر في القرن السادس قبل الميلاد، أخذ المصريون عنهم هذا الاسم لرأس سنتهم المصرية.*

* وهناك رأي أخر يقول أنها من الكلمة القبطية، وتعني أنهار لأنه في أيام النيروز يكون أعلى فيضان للنيل والنيل، هو شريان الحياة لمصر.*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2014)

* عيد الشهداء

 
د. مكاري أرمانيوس

اعتنق‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏المصريين‏ ‏الديانة‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏عام‏63‏ م.‏, ‏وبدأوا‏ ‏يدخلون‏ ‏في‏ ‏الاضطهادات‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الرومان‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الاستشهاد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أشده‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تولي‏ ‏الإمبراطور‏ ‏ديوكليتان (دقلديانوس)‏ ‏الحكم‏ ‏عام ‏284‏ م.‏,‏ وهو‏ ‏العام‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏لتقويم‏ ‏الشهداء‏, أول‏ ‏توت‏ ‏عام ‏1724‏ ش.‏,‏ وظل‏ ‏التقويم‏ ‏المصري‏ ‏للشهداء‏ ‏هو‏ ‏التقويم‏ ‏الرسمي‏ ‏المعمول‏ ‏به‏ ‏في‏ ‏المصالح‏ ‏الحكومية‏ حتى ‏أواخر‏ ‏عهد‏ ‏الخديوي‏ ‏إسماعيل‏ ‏عام ‏1875(‏الموافق‏1591‏ش‏) ‏حيث‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏الخديوي‏ ‏باستعمال‏ ‏التقويم‏ ‏الإفرنجي‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏رغبة‏ ‏الأجانب‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏صندوق‏ ‏الدين‏, ‏ومازال‏ ‏الفلاحون‏ ‏يعتمدون‏ ‏عليه‏ حتى ‏الآن‏ ‏في‏ ‏الزراعة‏. ‏لذا‏ ‏فإن‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏تصلي‏ ‏بالطقس‏ ‏الفرايحي‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏خدماتها‏ ‏من‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏النيروز‏ ‏أول‏ ‏توت‏ حتى ‏اليوم‏ ‏السابع‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏تذكار‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏المجيد‏, ‏تكريما‏ ‏وتمجيدا‏ ‏لشهداء‏ ‏الكنيسة‏.‏

ماذا‏ ‏قالوا‏ ‏في‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏الشهداء‏:-‏

‏*‏القديس‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏ذهبي‏ ‏الفم‏:‏ إن‏ ‏شهادة‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏عظة‏ ‏للإنسان‏ ‏المسيحي‏,‏ وعون‏ ‏للكنيسة‏,‏ وتثبيت‏ ‏للإيمان‏ ‏المسيحي‏.‏ 

‏*‏القديس‏ ‏مكسيموس‏:‏ إن‏ ‏أسلافنا‏ ‏أوصونا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نلصق‏ ‏أجسادنا‏ ‏بعظام‏ ‏الشهداء‏, حتى ‏حينما‏ ‏يشرق‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏يرفع‏ ‏عنا‏ ‏ضمنا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏فينا‏ ‏من‏ ‏ظلام‏.‏

‏*‏القديس‏ ‏أغسطينوس‏:‏ إن‏ ‏استطاع‏ ‏العدو‏ ‏قتل‏ ‏الجسد‏ ‏فهو‏ ‏عاجز‏ ‏عن‏ ‏منعه‏ ‏من‏ ‏القيامة‏.‏

‏* ‏قداسة‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏شنودة‏ ‏الثالث‏:‏ كثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏يعطون‏ ‏لكن‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يعطي‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏هو‏ ‏أعظم‏ ‏من‏ ‏هؤلاء‏ ‏جميعا‏, ‏فالبعض‏ ‏يعطي‏ ‏جزءا‏ ‏من‏ ‏ماله‏ ‏والآخر‏ ‏يعطي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ماله‏, ‏لكن‏ ‏أعظمهم‏ ‏من‏ ‏يعطي‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏بحب‏, ‏مثلما‏ ‏قال‏ ‏مخلصنا‏ ‏الصالح: ليس‏ ‏حب‏ ‏أعظم‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يبذل‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أحبائه ‏(‏أنجيل يوحنا ‏15:13).‏

‏*‏المؤرخ‏ ‏شاف  :‏ لو‏ ‏أن‏ ‏شهداء‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏وضعوا‏ ‏في‏ ‏كفة‏ ‏ميزان‏ ‏وشهداء‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكفة‏ ‏الأخرى‏, ‏لرجحت‏ ‏كفة‏ ‏المصريين‏.

‏*‏المستشار‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏الراحل‏ ‏زكي‏ ‏شنودة‏ ‏مدير‏ ‏معهد‏ ‏الدراسات‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏في‏ ‏كتابه الشهداء‏:‏ أصبح‏ ‏الاستشهاد‏ ‏وسيلة‏ ‏من‏ ‏وسائل‏ ‏التبشير‏ ‏بالسيد‏ ‏المسيح‏,‏ والإيمان‏ ‏به‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الوثنيين‏ ‏علي‏ ‏اختلاف‏ ‏درجاتهم‏ ‏من‏ ‏ملوك‏ ‏وأمراء‏ ‏وولاة‏ ‏ووزراء‏ ‏وضباط‏ ‏وعلماء‏ ‏وفلاسفة‏ ‏ومؤرخين‏..‏



*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2014)

* العام القبطي


الأنبا ديميتريوس

ونحن في أوائل العام القبطي محتاجين في الجهاد بتاعنا أن نتشبه بالشهداء والقديسين في جهادهم القوي اللي استحقوا أن ينالوا أكاليل النصرة وأكاليل الغلبة..

زي ما بنسمع ربنا بيقول لملائكة الكنائس السبعة في سفر الرؤيا .. من يغلب .. يأخذ .. مكافأة .. تمسك بما عندك لئلا يأخذ أحد إكليلك ... كل واحد ربنا مجهز له إكليل أيضًا تقول مع معلمنا بولس الرسول "مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا في".. هذا الكلام يستمر معك من لحظة المعمودية إلي أن تفارق نفسك هذا العالم الإنسان يطلع من المعمودية إنسان جديد وولادة جديدة فالمفروض الإنسان المسيحي يحيا هذه الحياة الجديدة كل يوم..

يا ليتنا يا أحبائي ونحن نستقبل العام الجديد أن ننظم وقتنا وأن نعطي وقتًا لنشبع من الكتاب المقدس..  . فيه ناس علشان تقرأ الكتاب المقدس كله ولو مرة في السنة يقرأ ثلاثة أو أربعة إصحاحات من العهد القديم وإصحاح أو اثنين من العهد الجديد .. وسمعت عن أناس علمانيين عاديين بتقرأ الكتاب المقدس مرتين في السنة في الأربعين المقدسة مرة ومرة أخرى على مدار السنة بيشبع من كلمة الله وأيضًا الإنسان يكون أمين مع ربنا في كل شيء .. أمين في العشور في الوقت أو الفلوس أو في أي شيء . ويضع قدامه الآية بتاعت "مغبوط هو العطاء أكثر من الآخذ". 

ربنا يبارك حياتنا ويعطينا الغيرة المقدسة اللي نجاهد بها جهادًا حسنًا من أول السنة إلي آخرها علشان نشعر بربنا يقول لنا عيني عليكم من أول السنة إلي آخرها.

لألهنا كل المجد والكرامة من الآن وإلي الأبد آمين.
​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2014)

* الأصل التاريخي لعيد النيروز


عن كتاب: عيد النيروز أقدم عيد لأقدم أمة: للأغنسطس نبيل فاروق

النيروز وعيد رأس السنة المصرية هو أول يوم في السنة الزراعية الجديدة... وقد أتت لفظة نيروز من الكلمة القبطية nii`arwou (ني - يارؤو) = الأنهار، وذلك لأن ذاك الوقت من العام هو ميعاد اكتمال موسم فيضان النيل سبب الحياة في مصر.. ولما دخل اليونانيين مصر أضافوا حرف السي للأعراب كعادتهم (مثل أنطوني وأنطونيوس) فأصبحت نيروس فظنها العرب نيروز الفارسية..

ولارتباط النيروز بالنيل أبدلوا الراء بالأم فصارت نيلوس ومنها أشتق العرب لفظة النيل العربية..

أما عن النيروز الفارسية فتعني اليوم الجديد (ني = جديد , روز= يوم) وهو عيد الربيع عند الفُرس ومنه جاء الخلط من العرب. 
  وهو الشهر القبطي الأول من الشهور القبطية المصرية. والكلمة مكتوبة باللغات العربية والإنجليزية والقبطية، مع صور وأشكال تعبر عن الشهر. فيوجد من الأمثال الشعبية لهذا الشهر: "توت، ري ولا يفوت"، أي توفر ماء النيل لري الزروع. واسم الشهر مشتق من الإله "تحوت" إله الحكمة، ويوجد صورته. وفي الخرطوش يوجد رقم الشهر (1)، وفي الدائرة المحاطة بالثعابين يوجد رقم الشهر بالقبطية. تم كتابة كلمة "عيد النيروز"، حيث أن بداية هذا الشهر هو رأس السنة القبطية، وهو يقع ما بين شهري سبتمبر وأكتوبر. وأخيرًا يوجد بعض نباتات هذا الشهر مثل ثمار الرمان - القلقاس - البلح (التمر) - الجوافة. - تصميم مايكل غالي لـ: موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت

ويقول الأنبا لوكاس المتنيح أسقف منفلوط: أن النيروز اختصار (نيارو أزمورووؤو) وهو قرار شعري أيتها لي للخالق لمباركة الأنهار..

(لاحظ كلمة أزمو `Cmou التي نستخدمها في التسابيح القبطية مثل الهوس الثالث وتعني سبحوا وباركوا).  وعِوضًا عن كتابة القرار كامل بنصه اختصروا إلي كلمة واحدة (مثل صلعم في العربية(1)) توضع فوقها خط لتوحي للقارئ بتكميل الجملة (مثل كلمة أبشويس القبطية `P=o=c) وأصبحت نياروس ومعناه الكامل "عيد مباركة ألأنهار"..

أما توت أول شهور السنة القبطية فمشتق من الإله تحوت أله المعرفة وهو حكيم مصري عاش أيام الفرعون مينا الأول وهو مخترع الكتابة ومقسم الزمن.. وقد أختار بداية السنة المصرية مع موسم الفيضان لأنه وجد نجمة الشعري اليمينية تبرق في السماء بوضوح في هذا الوقت من العام.. مما يعني أن السنة القبطية، سنة نجمية وليس شمسية مما يجعلها أكثر دقة من الشمسية التي احتاجت للتعديل الغريغوري وبالتالي لم تتأثر بهذا التعديل وذلك لأن الشمس تكبر الأرض بمليون وثلث مليون مرة والشعري اليمينية تكبر الشمس بـ200 مرة، مما يعني أنها أكبر من الأرض بـ260 مليون مرة مما يجعل السنة النجمية أدق عند المقارنة بالشمسية.. 

ومع عصر دقلديانوس أحتفظ المصريين بمواقيت وشهور سنينهم التي يعتمد الفلاح عليها في الزراعة مع تغيير عداد السنين وتصفيره لجعله السنة الأولي لحكم دقلديانوس =282 ميلادية = 1 قبطية = 4525 توتية (فرعونية)، ومن هنا أرتبط النيروز بعيد الشهداء.. وتستجد المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى.. حيث كان في تلك الأيام البعيدة يخرج المسيحيين في هذا التوقيت إلي الأماكن التي دفنوا فيها أجساد الشهداء مخبئة ليذكروهم. وقد أحتفظ الأقباط بهذه العادة حتى أيامنا فيما يسمونه بالطلعة..  أن عيد النيروز هو أقدم عيد لأقدم أمة..

حارّب فيه شهدائنا الظلم وضحوا بنفوسهم لأجل من أحبهم ولكن يا تُرى ما هم فاعلين في زمن حول الشيطان حربه ألي حرب داخلية دفاعا عن القيم الروحية بين الإنسان ونفسه وحرب خارجية أشد هوادة متمثلة في المعاناة التي يعيشها المواطن المصري وأهمها أن يشعر أنه غريبا في وطنه..
​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2014)

* عيد النيروز..  ذكرى الشهداء


الأنبا غريغوريوس / القمص مرقس عزيز


في الحادي عشر من سبتمبر هذا العام يبدأ العام القبطي الجديد للشهداء الأطهار، وهو اليوم الأول من شهر (توت) نسبه إلى العلامة الفلكي الأول الذي وضع التقويم المصري القديم الذي أنفرد به المصريين فتره طويلة من الزمن قبل أي تقويم آخر عرفه العالم بعد ذلك شرقا وغربا. وتقديرا من المصريين القدماء لهذا العلامة رفعوه إلى مصاف الآلهة، وصار (توت) هو اله القلم والحكمة والمعرفة. فهو الذي اخترع الأحرف الهيروغليفية التي بدأت بها الحضارة المصرية لذلك خلدوا أسمه علي أول شهور السنة المصرية والقبطية. وهو إنسان مصري نابغة ولد في قرية منتوت التي ما تزال موجودة وتتبع مركز أبو قرقاص محافظه المنيا بصعيد مصر بنفس اسمها القديم. ومنتوت كلمه قبطية معناها مكان توت وموطن توت. كانت نشأه التقويم المصري القبطي في سنه 4241 قبل الميلاد أي في القرن الثالث والأربعين قبل الميلاد عندما رصد المصريون القدماء نجم الشعرة اليمانية وحسبوا الفترة بين ظهوره مرتين وقسموها إلى ثلاث فصول كبيره (الفيضان والبذار والحصاد) ثم إلى أثني عشر شهر كل شهر منها ثلاثون يوما وأضافوا المدة الباقية وهي خمسه أيام وربع وجعلوها شهر أسموه بالشهر الصغير وسارت السنة القبطية 365 يوما في السنة البسيطة و366 يوما في السنة الكبيسة. وقد أحترم الفلاح المصري هذا التقويم نظرا لمطابقته للمواسم الزراعية ولا يزال يتبعه إلى اليوم. 
و في أواخر القرن الثالث تولي دقلديانوس أمور الإمبراطورية الرومانية وكان شخصًا غير سوي في بنيانه النفسي. لقد كان في صباه راعيًا للأغنام بمدينة بتوليمايس (جرجا) وكان يدعي قبلا (اغرابيدا) وقد خصته الطبيعة بمواهب فطريه ممتازه جعلته مرموق الجانب. ومما اشتهر به في صباه انه كان يجيد العزف علي الناي إلى حد بعيد فكان حين يرعي الأغنام ترقص الأغنام طربا لنغماته. وأستمر (أغرابيدا) راعيًا إلى أن قامت الحرب بين الإمبراطور نوميريان وبين الفرس. وكان الفرس في ذلك الوقت أقوياء مما جعل الإمبراطور نوميريان يجمع جيشا قويا من الأقطار الخاضعة للنسر الروماني. وكان (اغرابيدا) ممن انتظموا في سلك هذا الجيش. وهنا تفتقت مواهبه واظهر من ضروب البسالة والذكاء ما جعله موضع الإعجاب. واستهوته الحياة العسكرية وفتحت أمامه آفاقًا جديدة وابتدأ يرتقي سلم المجد.

وتشاء الظروف أن ابنه الإمبراطور نوميريان الكبرى أعجبت بنغماته وانبهرت بمنظره، فاختارته زوجًا لها. وهكذا أصبح (أغرابيدا) الذي كان راعيا للأغنام صهرا لإمبراطور روما سيده العالم في هذا الوقت. وهكذا ظل هذا النجم يلمع إلى أن تألق بعد وفاه الإمبراطور (نوميريان) فنودي به حاكما في نيقوميديا سنه 284 وتقلد أرفع مناصب الإمبراطورية وأنفرد بحكم الشرق بعد أن أتخذ مدينه أنطاكية عاصمة له. وابتدأ ديوكلتيانوس (دقلديانوس) وهي أسماؤه التي عرف بها بعد ذلك يحكم الشرق بيد من حديد ووجه جهوده كلها لاستئصال المسيحية من بلاده ووضع تخطيطا محكما يقوم علي قتل رجال الدين ـ هدم الكنائس ـ إحراق الكتب المقدسة ـ طرد المسيحيين من الوظائف الحكومية وأباحه دمائهم. وقد نال القبط في مصر من هذا الاضطهاد أعنفه لأن دقلديانوس كان يري أن أساس العمق الديني المسيحي كان في مصر.  . لذلك جاء بنفسه وأقسم بآلهته أنه لن يكف عن ذبح المسيحيين بيده حتى يصل الدم المراق من المسيحيين إلى ركبه حصانه. وشرع الإمبراطور يقتل بسيفه المسيحيين وهو ممتط صهوة حصانه بيده، وحدث أن كبا الجواد فوقع علي الأرض فلحقت الدماء المسفوكة علي الأرض ركبتي الحصان وكان الإمبراطور قد تعب من ذبح المسيحيين وترك السيف في يده جرحا فأعتبر نفسه أنه قد وفي بنذره للآلهة فكف عن ذبح المسيحيين! وقد أحصي عدد القتلى فقيل أنه بلغ 840 ألف شهيد.

ونظرا لفداحة ما تحمله المسيحيون في عهد هذا الإمبراطور فقد أرخوا لسنه 284 ميلادية. وهي السنة التي أعتلي فيها الإمبراطور ديوقلديانوس عرش الإمبراطورية. لذلك فأن التاريخ القبطي ينقص عن التاريخ الميلادي بمقدار 284 سنة وصار التاريخ القبطي ابتداءً من هذا التاريخ يسمي تاريخ الشهداء الأطهار. وقد عرفت الكنيسة القبطية بأنها كنيسة الشهداء. وقال المؤرخين أن عدد الشهداء الذين استشهدوا من مصر فاق عدد الشهداء المسيحيين في كل العالم. وقد جري المثل الشهير أن دم الشهداء كان هو بذار الكنيسة. لقد عذبهم بكل أنواع العذاب. تارة بالحرق, وتارة بالجلد, وأخري بتقطيع الأعضاء. ومن أراحه منهم فبالسيف. إلا أن الله لم يترك هذا الطاغية بل أنتقم منه انتقامًا مروعًا حيث أصيب بمس من الجنون في أواخر أيام حياته ثم نفي إلى جزيرة تكثر فيها الغابات كان يقطنها جماعه من الأقباط الذين فروا من وجهه والتجأوا إليها خوفًا من طغيانه. إلا أنهم عندما رأوا ما وصل إليه من حاله سيئة. نسوا كل شيء وأحسنوا إليه عملا بقول السيد المسيح (أحبوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم) فتفانوا في خدمته وأظهروا له من ألوان العطف والمودة ما جعله يسترد عقله. فكتب إلى مجلس شيوخ روما يطلب منهم إطلاق سراحه وإعادته إلى عرشه ولكنهم رفضوا طلبه فرجعت له لوثه الجنون وزاد عليها فقدانه لبصره. وظل يعاني أمر الآلام حتى قضي نحبه في تلك الجزيرة عام 305 م. هذا هو تاريخ دقلديانوس الرجل الذي أرتفع من الحضيض إلى القمة. ولكنها كانت قمة من الثلج لم تلبث أن ذابت أمام حرارة شمس البر. وهذه لمحه عن عيد النيروز في ذكري النيروز عيد الشهداء وكل عام ومصرنا الغالية بخير.

​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*
    عيد النيروز

      لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


    ما هو عيد النيروز؟

    † نحتفل كل عام في مثل هذا الوقت بعيد النيروز وهو رأس السنة القبطية (أول توت) أو عيد الشهداء. والأقباط جعلوا لأنفسهم تقويم خاص بهم هو التقويم القبطي أو تقويم الشهداء والذي يبدأ بسنة 284م. وهي بداية عصر ديوقلديانوس الذي كان من أقسى عصور الاضطهاد التي مر بها الأقباط.


    مكانة الشهداء في الكنيسة:

    † والكنيسة تحب الشهداء وتحب الاستشهاد وإن كنا نحتفل بعيد الشهداء في 10 سبتمبر تقريبًا فنحن نحتفل بالشهداء في كل يوم تقريبًا.


    † والشهداء لهم عندنا مقام كبير جدًا وتبنى الكنائس على أسمائهم والأديرة أيضًا على أسمائهم وخصوصًا أديرة الراهبات.

    † دير أبو سيفين على اسم الشهيد مارقوريوس أبو سيفين.

    ودير الأمير تادرس على اسم الشهيد الأمير تادرس.

    ودير مارجرجس في مصر القديمة

    ودير مارجرجس في حارة زويلة

    ودير القديسة دميانة على اسم الشهيدة دميانة.

    كلها أديرة على أسماء شهداء.

    † فنحن نحب الشهداء ونحتفظ بأيقوناتهم ونقدس رفات أجسادهم ونسمي الكنائس بأسمائهم.

    استفانوس أول الشهداء:

    † والاستشهاد في الكنيسة بدأ من أول نشأة الكنيسة.

    † آخر شهيد في العهد القديم هو يوحنا المعمدان.

    † وأول شهيد في العهد الجديد هو استفانوس الشماس.

    † واستفانوس الشماس نضع اسمه في المجمع قبل الآباء البطاركة. وقبل كثير من الرسل.
 
    الاستشهاد بدأ باستفانوس واستمر على مر الأيام:

    † والاستشهاد بدأ في الكنيسة في العهد الجديد، من أول استفانوس واستمر على مدى العصور المختلفة.

    † جميع الآباء الرسل أنهوا حياتهم بالاستشهاد ما عدا يوحنا الحبيب الذي تعذب عذابات فوق الوصف ولكنه لم يستشهد.

    الاستشهاد اكليل:

    †  تصوروا محبة يسوع المسيح ليوحنا المعمدان عندما قال عنه في متى 11 "لم تلد النساء من هو أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان"، ونص الآية هو: "لَمْ يَقُمْ بَيْنَ الْمَوْلُودِينَ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ" (إنجيل متى 11: 11).

    † ومع ذلك أكرمه إكرامًا آخر بأن يكون شهيدًا.

    † كان يستطيع أن ينقذه بالموت ولكنه أعطى له بركة أن يكون شهيد.

    الاستشهاد شمل الكل وليس الرسل فقط

    الاستشهاد شمل حتى من كانوا أعداء للمسيحية:
    لونجينوس الشهيد:

    † والاستشهاد شمل الأعداء أيضًا فلونجينوس الذي طعن المسيح بالحربة صار شهيدًا في المسيحية وله يوم في السنكسار نذكره فيه cuna[arion.
    الشيهد أريانوس والي أنصنا:

    † وأريانوس الذي كان أقسى ولاة مصر في عهد دقلديانوس، فقد كانوا عندما يحتاروا في شخص مسيحي يسلموه لأريانوس.

    † أريانوس هذا حدثت له معجزة وصار شهيدًا.

    † ونقول في الكنيسة ونقول في السنكسار في مثل هذا اليوم تعيد الكنيسة لتذكار القديس أريانوس والي أنصنا.
 
    الاستشهاد شمل النساء والأطفال أيضًا:

    † والاستشهاد شمل أيضًا الأطفال والنساء. وليس فقط الرجال.

    † نسمع عن الأم دولاجي وأولادها.

    † ونسمع عن الشهيدة يوليطا وابنها الشهيد قرياقوس.

    † ونسمع عن الطفل أبانوب.

   الاستشهاد شمل الكل وليس الرسل فقط 
 
    الاستشهاد صار شهوة المؤمنين:

    † الاستشهاد صار شهوة في وقت من الأوقات (شهوة الموت على اسم المسيح).

    † فكانت طريقة تفكير المؤمنين هي: ما المشكلة في ضربة سيف ثم أجد نفسي في الملكوت مع المسيح؟! فهذا هو أقصر وأضمن الطرق المؤدية للسماء.

    † لذلك في أقوال الآباء نجد كتب كثيرة موضوعها "الحث على الاستشهاد".

    † أصبح الاستشهاد شهوة كما قال بولس الرسول: "لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ، ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدًّا" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 1: 23).

    تاريخ الكنيسة هو تاريخ الشهداء:

    † ووجدنا تاريخ الكنيسة هو تاريخ الاستشهاد بدءًا من العصر الروماني الأول والاستشهاد الذي تم على يد نيرون والذي استشهد في عصره  بطرس وبولس إلى أواخر العصر الروماني في أيام دقلديانوس.

    † واستمر الأمر إلى سنة 313 م (هذا التاريخ هام يجب أن نحفظه جميعًا)، ففي سنة 313 م صدر قانون من قسطنطين الملك بالحرية الدينية.

    † ولكن مع ذلك ومع الحرية الدينية استمر الاستشهاد والإرهاب الديني حتى بعد مجمع خلقيدونية. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). وكثير من الآباء استشهدوا من اخوتهم المسيحيين المخالفين لهم في المذهب.

    † والسيد المسيح لم يقل لتلاميذه أنهم عندما يؤمنوا به سيسيروا في طريق مفروش بالورود، بل قال لهم: "فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ" (إنجيل يوحنا 16: 33).

    † وأيضًا في يوحنا الإصحاح السادس عشر قال لهم: "تأتي ساعة وأتت الآن يظن فيها كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم خدمة لله" وفي بعض الترجمات "يقدم قربان لله"، ونص الآية هو: "تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً للهِ" (إنجيل يوحنا 16: 2).
 
    القديس الشهيد يوليوس الأقفهصي:

    † ولأن الاستشهاد يعتبر بركة نحن نشكر القديس يوليوس الأقفهصي الذي كان يكتب أسماء الشهداء وسيرتهم ويجمع أجسادهم.

    † كان رجلًا قديسًا وحفظ لنا تاريخًا عظيمًا جدًا. 
 الشهداء هم أعظم القديسين:

    † الشهداء هم من أعظم القديسين. أعظم من الرهبنة وأعظم من الكهنوت. لماذا؟ لأن السيد المسيح يقول "لا يوجد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه عن أحبائه"، ونص الآية هو: "لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هذَا: أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ" (إنجيل يوحنا 15: 13).

    † والشهيد وضع نفسه عن إيمانه وبذلك يكون قدم أعظم حب.

    † كل إنسان يجاهد ولكنه قد لا يصل للاستشهاد. فالاستشهاد هو أقصى جهاد يمكن أن يصل إليه المؤمن.

    † والاستشهاد أيضًا كان يسبقه عذابات كثيرة ولكن الله كان يعطي الشهداء القوة على الاحتمال حتى يوصلهم إلى أن يقدموا أنفسهم بسلام.
 
    الاستشهاد دليل عمق الإيمان وعمق المحبة لله:

    † الاستشهاد يدل على عمق المحبة لله. المحبة التي يبذل فيها الإنسان نفسه.

    † والاستشهاد يدل على عمق الإيمان. وعمق الإيمان بالحياة الأخرى.

    † لأن لولا الإيمان بالله والحياة الأخرى ما كان الإنسان يبذل حياته.

    † والاستشهاد هو شهادة للدين، وهو أيضًا قدوة لكل الأجيال التي تبعت عصور الشهداء.

    الكنيسة تعد أولادها للإستشهاد:

    † الكنيسة أعدت أولادها الشهداء أعدتهم بالإيمان الثابت.

    † وأعدتهم بمجموعة من المدافعين عن الإيمان  ، الذين كانوا يدافعوا عن الإيمان ويردوا على كل كلام الوثنيين ضد الإيمان المسيحي.

    † وأعدتهم أيضًا بالزهد في العالم وعبارة "لا تحبوا العالم وكل ما في العالم"، ونص الآية هو: "لاَ تُحِبُّوا الْعَالَمَ وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ" (رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 2: 15).



    † والكنيسة أيضًا شجعتهم بالاهتمام بعائلاتهم.


    "أريد أن الجميع يكون بلا هم"

    † نقطة هامة أريد أن تعرفوها هي:

    عندما تكلم بولس الرسول عن عدم الزواج وقال: "أريد أن الجميع يكون بلا هم" لم يكن يقصد بكلمة "بلا هم" معنى "بلا زواج"، بل كان يقصد أن المتزوج – وخاصة أنه كان يتكلم وهو في العصر الروماني- صعب عليه أن يدخل في حياة الاستشهاد لأنه يفكر في مصير امرأته وأولاده، أي أنه يحمل هم امرأته وأولاده.

    † فبولس الرسول عندما يقول "بلا هم" يقصد بها "أنه حتى إذا جاءت ساعة الاستشهاد لا يكون لديكم من تحملوا هم مصيره".
 
    نفسية الشهيد:

    † وعصر الاستشهاد قد انتهى والقديس أوغسطينوس تعرض لهذه النقطة  حيث قال: "نفرض أن شخص يريد أن يصبح شهيد وقد انتهى عصر الاستشهاد فماذا يفعل". قال: "الذي له نفسية الشهيد يعتبر من الشهداء حتى لو لم يستشهد".

    † أي له نفسية الشهيد الذي لديه الاستعداد أن يبذل حياته. والذي لديه الإيمان القوي والثقة بالله. والذي عنده محبة العالم الآخر والإيمان به.
 
    الكنيسة تقوت بالاستشهاد:

    † وأريد أن أقول أن الاستشهاد لم يضعف الكنيسة بل قوى الكنيسة.

    † لذلك نقول أن الكنيسة بنيت على الدم وعلى الصمود وليس مجرد حياة رعوية فقط.
 
    كيف نستفيد من عيد النيروز/عيد الشهداء؟

    † أما الآن ونحن في عيد الشهداء فليتنا نفكر ماذا نستفيد من عيد النيروز في حياتنا.

    † نحن نقول أننا أبناء الشهداء. فكيف تكون لنا نفسية الشهداء الذين هم آبائنا؟

    † كيف يكون لنا نفس مشاعرهم ونفس إيمانهم؟

    † في بداية عام جديد للشهداء ليت كل واحد منا يفكر كيف يبدأ هذا العيد بداية طيبة. على الأقل يكتسب فضيلة تنمو معه ويدرب نفسه عليها طوال العام.
​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2014)

* النيروز عيدًا قوميًا لكل المصريين


اسحق إبراهيم

يحظي النيروز باهتمام شديد باعتباره عيد مصري قديم يوافق اليوم الأول في السنة الزراعية الجديدة، حيث نظمت بعض الجمعيات الأهلية عدة فاعليات للاحتفال بالنيروز كتراث ثقافي مصري كاد أن يندثر، وباعتبار أن السنة المصرية التي تبد بشهر توت هي الأساس الذي تقوم عليه الزراعة المصرية إلي الآن.

نظمت جمعية التنوير سابقًا ندوة بعنوان: النيروز عيد قومي لكل المصريين، وشرح بيومي قنديل معني كلمة نيروز قائلا: إنه في الأصل مشتقة من الكلمة القبطية ني  يارؤو أي الأنهار  لأن ذلك الوقت من العام كان ميعاد اكتمال موسم فيضان النيل سبب الحياة في مصر ثم حرفت الكلمة إلي النيروز. وأضاف أن شهور السنة القبطية: توت، بابه، هاتور، كيهك، طوبا، أمشير، برمهات، برموده، بشنس، يؤونة، أبيب، مسري، نسئ وهي لازالت مستخدمة في مصر ليس فقط علي المستوي الكنسي بل علي المستوي الشعبي أيضًا خاصة في الزراعة وأوضح دليل أن الأميين لديهم وعي أكبر من المتعلمين في هذا الشأن لأنهم ما زالوا يحافظون علي بعض الكلمات القبطية والمصرية القديمة يستخدمونه في حياتهم اليومية.

فالتوقيت المصري استمر علي لسان الفلاحين الذين يستخدمون الشهور القبطية في الزراعة، ويردد الفلاحون الأمثال الشعبية المرتبطة بهذه الشهور وما يميزه ومنه علي سبيل المثال: توت ي تروي ي تفوت، بابه يغلب النهابة ، هاتور أبو الدهب المنطور، كيهك صباح مساءك تقوم من النوم تحضر فتورك عشاءك، وأمشير أبو الزعابير، وبشنس يكنس الغيط كنس، كم ارتبطت بعض الأطعمة بهذه الشهور مثل موز هاتور، عسل بؤونة، وزبيب مسري، وماية طوبة وسمك كيهك. وأكد قنديل أن التراث القبطي يعد تراث مصري يجب الدفاع عنه لأنه يحمي الخصوصية المصرية في مواجهة الثقافة العربية المسيطرة علي مؤسسات الثقافة والتعليم والإعلام.

وفي نفس السياق نظم الصالون المصري بيت المواطنة المصرية  جمعية أهلية تحت التأسيس  احتفال بحفل رأس السنة المصرية الجديدة عيد كل المصريين بالقرية الفرعونية، حيث نظم بعض المثقفين هذه الاحتفالية لخلق أرضية مشتركة بين المسيحيين والمسلمين.  . وتبدأ هذه السنة من بداية استخدام الشهور القبطية في مصر الفرعونية قبل الحقبة القبطية. وقد طالب الدكتور عماد أبو غازي الأستاذ بكلية الآداب جامعة القاهرة والمشرف علي اللجان الثقافية بالمجلس الأعلى للثقافة في كلمة بعنوان عيد المواطنة المصرية، طالب بإحياء الاحتفال بالنيروز كعيد وطني مصري قديم. وأضاف أن المقابر المصرية القديمة سجلت مظاهر الاحتفال برأس السنة المصرية حيث كان الناس يتبادلون الهدايا، ويتجمع الرجال والنساء في جماعات كبيرة ويركبون السفن والقوارب التي تتجول بهم في نهر النيل وهم يغنون ويعزفون الموسيقي ويرقصون في احتفال من أكثر الاحتفالات المصرية بهجة، وفي الاحتفال تدق بعض النساء الطبول، ويعزف بعض الرجال بالمزامير، ويقوم البعض بالتصفيق بالأيدي.

ورغم توالي عهود الاحتلال الأجنبي علي مصر فقد حافظ المصريون علي الاحتفال بهذه المناسبة عبر العصور، ويذكر المقريزي الذي عاش في عصر المماليك مظاهر الاحتفال برأس السنة المصرية في العصور الوسطي، والذي كان واحد من الاحتفالات الكبرى التي يحتفل به المصريون جميع مسلمون ومسيحيون، كم كانت الدولة منذ العصر الفاطمي تحتفل علي المستوي الرسمي بهذه المناسبة بتوزيع العطايا والخلع إلي جانب الاحتفالات الشعبية، والتي كانت تأخذ شكل كرنفال  شعبي رائع يخرج فيه الناس إلي المتنزهات العامة ويرشون بعضهم بالماء، ويختارون من بينهم شخص ينصبونه أمير للنيروز يسير بموكبه في الشوارع والحارات ويفرض علي الناس الرسوم ويحصله منهم ومن يرفض يرشه بالماء، وكل هذا طبع من باب الدعابة واللهو.​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*

 عيد النيروز في المنهج الكنسي الليتورجي

      للقمص أثناسيوس فهمي جورج

    النيروز عيد شُهداء مصر، وهو من أعظم الأعياد في كنيستنا القبطية وبداءِة السنة الليتورچية..



    لا توجد كنيسة على الأرض يقوم تقويمها الزمني على ذكرى شُهدائها غير كنيسة مصر، لكي تظل أُم الشُهداء كنيسة شاهِدة وشهيدة للمسيح على مر الدُّهور، لقد بدأ التقويم القبطي سنة 284 م سنة اعتلاء دقلديانوس الطاغية لعرش الإمبراطورية، لكي نعيش الشهادة بحسب تاريخ كنيستنا وتقويمها الذي يُذكِّرنا بالآلاف من شُهدائها الذين ذُبِحوا في تلك الحُقبة من الزمان، مُجددين ميلاد الكنيسة مُفتدين الإيمان بالدم، فأنعشوا شبابها وأضافوا إلى حياتها جديدًا من الحياة الأبدية والخلُود.

    ففي حُكم دقلديانوس لم توجد بلد في بلاد مصر إلاَّ وقد تخضَّب تُرابها بدم الشُهداء، ذلك الطاغية الذي أصدر أحكامًا بالإعدام لأكثر من 800.000 قِبطي، حتى أنه تمادى فسفك دم بطريركها القديس بطرُس الأول المعروف بخاتِم الشُّهداء، وكان آخر من سُفِكَ دمه إبان حُكمه المشئوم.. لذلك جعل الأقباط سنة حُكم هذا الطاغية مبدأ لتقويمهم، فنقول: إنَّ هذه السنة هي سنة 1707 للشُّهداء أو لدقلديانوس الكافِر.

    واختصت مصر وحدها بجعل تقويمها يبدأ بهذه الأيام الدموية المُؤلِمة، لأنها أُم الشُّرفاء، التي لو وُضِع شُهداء العالم كله في كفة ميزان وشُهداءها هي في الكفة الأخرى لرجحت كفة المصريين، ويقول المُؤرِخ يوسابيوس القيصري عن شُهداء مصر: ”أُلوف من الرجال والنِساء والأطفال، ماتوا ميتات مُختلفة، مُحتقرين الحياة الحاضِرة من أجل تعاليم مُخلِّصنا“.

    لقد بذل المصريون دمائِهِم من أجل محبتهُم للملك المسيح، لا أيامًا قليلة أو وقتًا قصيرًا، بل سنوات طويلة بكل بسالة وحماس وغِيرة ونشاط..  . فقدَّم الأقباط أعلى ذكصولوجية حُب لشخص المسيح الرأس، لا على مستوى الكلام ولكن على مستوى قبول الموت والرفض والتعذيب والقطع من أرض الأحياء، والمسيح رب الكنيسة وعريسها اليوم، وفي ذِكرى عيد النيروز، طالب مثل هذه الذكصولوجية الصادِقة الأمينة باستعداد صبغة الدم، وينبغي على الذين يُعيِّدون عيد النيروز في ذكرى شُهداء كنيستنا القبطية، أن يكونوا خير خلف لخير سَلَفْ، مُستعدين لشهادِة الدم.

    وبالنيروز صار تقويمنا وتاريخنا كله قصة حُب للمسيح حتى الدم، وبه أضحت السنة القبطية مُزدحِمة بالبطولات والشهادات التي تتكرر تذكاراتِهِم كل عام، فيُصبِح يومنا مشهد استشهادي، نكون فيه نحن شُهودًا وشُهداء.

    وتحتفِل الكنيسة بعيد النيروز وتبدأ به السنة القبطية، ونُصلِّي باللحن الفرايحي حتى عيد الصليب، الفترة من ”1 توت إلى 17 توت“ كإعلان للفرح بآلام وبتذكار الشُهداء، وعلامِة الغلبة والنُّصرة للذي انتصر فيهم، الرأس الذي يوحدنا به وبكل سحابِة الشُّهود والشُهداء.*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2014)

* قسمة النيروز  



فلنسبح الله تسبيحًا تسبيحًا جديدًا ولنبشر بخلاصه كل الأيام، ولنمجده كل حين لأنه هو إلهنا ونحن شعبه وغنم رعيته (+) الذي تحنن علينا وجددنا وأصعدنا من العمق إلى النور، وأعتقنا من الموت وأنعم علينا بالعتق من العبودية وجعل ظلمة الضلالة التي فينا تضيئ من قبل إتيان إبنه الوحيد بالجسد. أما يسوع ربنا فإنه جاء إلى الناصرة ودخل إلى المجمع في السبت كعادته وقام ليقرأ ما دفع إليه من سفر إشعياء النبي، فلما فتح السفر وجد الموضع المكتوب فيه أن روح الرب على لأنه مسحني لأبشر المساكين وأرسلني لأشفي منكسري القلوب لأنادي للمأسورين بالإطلاق وللعميان بالبصر، وأرسل المنسحقين في الحرية وأكرز بسنة الرب المقبولة. نؤمن ونصدق يا سيدنا ونسألك أن تنعم علينا بغفران خطايانا وثبتنا في الإيمان الحقيقي بالثالوث القدوس كما كنت مع آبائنا الرسل المكرمين والأبرار والصديقين والشهداء الأطهار الذين سفكوا دماءهم من أجل إسم المسيح ونالوا الأكاليل النورانية ولباس الصليب هكذا نحن أيضًا الخطاة الضعفاء نطلب إليك يا الله محب البشر بارك إكليل هذه السنة بصلاحك وطهرنا من كل دنس الجسد والروح وإجعلنا مستحقين أن ننال من خيراتك غير الموصوفة خلاصًا لنفوسنا وأجسادنا وأرواحنا لكي بقلب طاهر ونفس مستنيرة نجسر بدالة بغير خوف ان نصرخ نحوك أيها الآب القدوس الذي في السموات ونقول أبانا الذي في السموات.. ​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*سنكسار
النيروز (رأس السنة القبطية للشهداء) (1 توت)

هذا اليوم هو رأس السنة القبطية المباركة. فلنحفظه يوما مقدسا بكل طهر ونقاوة، ولنبتعد عن الأعمال المرذولة، ولنبدأ سيرة جديدة مرضية. كما يقول الرسول بولس أن كل شيء قد تجدد بالمسيح. الأشياء القديمة قد مضت. هوذا أشياء جديدة قد صارت. وكل شئ هو من قبل الله. هذا الذي رضي عنا بالمسيح. وأعطانا خدمة المصالحة (2كوه: 17 و18) وقال اشعياء النبي "روح السيد الرب علي لان الرب مسحني لأبشر المساكين، أرسلني لأعصب منكسري القلب لأنادي للمسبيين بالعتق وللمأسورين بالإطلاق (اش 61: 1)، وقال داود النبي "بارك رأس السنة بصلاحك. تمتلئ بقاعكم دسما (مز65: 11). فلنطلب من الرب أن يحفظنا بغير خطية ويساعدنا علي العمل بمرضاته. بشفاعة القديسة مريم العذراء وجميع الشهداء والقديسين. آمين..​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2014)

* 
عصر الاستشهاد امتحان للإيمان

مقالة للمتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس 


عندما تعيد الكنيسة بأعياد الشهداء إنما تقدم لنا نماذج للبطولة وللصبر، وللثبات علي الإيمان ولمحبة المسيح، والارتباط بالإيمان به وعدم التفريط في العقيدة وعدم التزعزع، إننا لا نحتفل بالنسبة لأعياد الشهداء بعيد ميلاد لهم، إنما نحتفل بعيد استشهاد، والكنيسة بهذا تريد أن تضع أمام أنظار شعبها بطولة وقداسة هؤلاء الشهداء وتقدم نماذج في الإيمان الثابت غير المتزعزع، وحتى تكون باستمرار أمثال هذه الأعياد حافزا لنا أن نكون نحن أيضًا ثابتين علي إيماننا، إذا تعرضت حياتنا لنوع من الضيق أو الألم أو الاضطهاد، فنتخذ من صبر آبائنا ومن ثباتهم علي الإيمان نموذجا وأمثولة ومثلا أعلي، حتى لا ننسي هذا الدرس في خضم الحياة أو تحت متاعبه، حتى لا ننسي أنفسنا إذا أظلمت الدنيا وضاقت واستحكمت حلقاته، من وقت لآخر تقدم لنا الكنيسة في أمثال هذه الأعياد سيرة هؤلاء الأبطال الذين سبقونا لنتعلم منهم حتى إذا فترنا في لحظة من اللحظات، أو ضعفنا وضعف إيماننا وخارت قوانا نعود فنتشجع ونتقوى فنثبت.


في أيامنا هذه نسمع بعض أصوات من شعبن، لماذا الله تركنا لماذا؟ لماذا يسمح بالضيقات لن، أمثال هذه الأسئلة وعتاب مستمر نعتب به علي الله، كأن الله هو المخطئ، ونسوا أننا نحن نمتحن أحيان، وفي هذا الامتحان نثبت إذا كنا حقا بالحقيقة مؤمنين وإلا كانت تبعيتنا للمسيح تبعية سطحية، لابد أن يكون من وقت إلي آخر امتحان، والامتحان ليس معناه أن الله بعيد عنا إنما يرقب من السماء ليري ماذا نحن عليه من صبر واحتمال، ماذا نحن عليه من أمانة، كن أمينًا حتى الممات فأعطيك إكليل الحياة لا يمنح الإكليل عبث، ولا يمنح بغير ثمن، لا يمنح مجان، كن أمينا حتى الممات أعطيك إكليل الحياة.

إذا كان هناك صبر، إذا كان هناك إيمان، إذا كان هناك احتمال هنا يكون الإنسان جديرا بأن ينال الجزاء، إنما الديانة إذا كانت رخيصة، إذا كانت تبعيتنا للمسيح سطحية، فكيف ننال الجزاء وأين ومتى يظهر الاحتمال والإيمان؟ إن كان نحبه نحتمل من أجله وهذا دليل الحب، إذا كان حبا صادق، إنما لا يظهر الحب صادقًا إلا إذا امتحن، ففي الامتحان يظهر عنصر الإنسان، عندما يكون فيه قطعة من المعدن، ونريد أن نعرف إذا كانت ذهبا حقيقيا أم ذهبا مزيف، يوجد ما يسموه المحك نحك به هذه القطعة الذهبية، بهذا المحك يتبين إذا كانت حقا قطعة ذهبية حقيقية من عنصر الذهب النقي أم هي مزيفة.

التجارب التي تحيط بالكنيسة، الآلام والاضطهاد هو الذي به يفرز إيمان الصادقين من إيمان الكاذبين، ليعرف إذا كان حقا الذين يتبعون المسيح يتبعونه من قلوبهم، أم أنهم يتبعونه ظاهري، ومرة قال المسيح لبعض أتباعه حينما تجمهروا عليه، قال لهم: أنتم تتبعونني لا لأنكم رأيتم آيات فآمنتم، بل لأنكم أكلتم من الخبز فشبعتم (إنجيل يوحنا 6:2),هذا تقرير مر، تقرير مؤلم من رب المجد يسوع المسيح، صدم به هؤلاء الناس الذين يتبعونه، جماعات كبيرة يتجمهرون من حوله، ويقولون له لقد أتينا من أماكن بعيدة، كأنهم يريدون أن يظهروا محبتهم له، لكنه عرف أن أكثرهم يتبعونه لا عن إيمان وإنما لكي ينتفعوا من ورائه بمعجزة يصنعها معهم فيؤمنون، أو أنه يقدم لهم مائدة من الطعام فيأكلون. قال لهم: أنتم تتبعونني لا لأنكم رأيتم آيات فآمنتم بل لأنكم أكلتم من الخبز فشبعتم.

فديانتنا لابد من وقت لآخر أن تخضع لمحك والمحك هنا التجربة.

جزي الله الشدائد كل خير عرفت بها صديقي من عدوي، لولا التجارب لما عرف الإنسان إذا كان هذا الذي يصادقه عن إيمان أو عن حب أو يصادقه عن منفعة. ونحن يمكن أن نتبع المسيح لأننا ننتفع من ورائه، فهنا التجربة تجعله يترك المسيح، فمن وقت لآخر يسمح للشيطان أن يهز الكنيسة، والمسيح لا يخاف من هذه الهزة لأنه أقوي منه، وهو يعلم أنه في آخر الأمر هو الضامن لسلامة الكنيسة، قال: أبواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها لأنه الضامن, علي هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي كنيسته مبنية علي صخرة والصخرة هو المسيح.  لأنه من هو صخرة غير إلهنا، فلا خوف علي الكنيسة، لكن هذه الهزة تكون لصالحه، هل تعلمون أن الأشجار الكبيرة النخل مثلا تنزل جذورها إلي أعماق الأرض وفي بعض الأحيان تبلغ الجذور في النخلة إلي ضعف طول النخلة، حينما تهزها الأعاصير والرياح الشديدة يبدو أن الشجرة تهتز هزا عنيفا كأنها تنكسر، وطبعا يترتب علي ذلك أن كثيرا من الأوراق تسقط، كما نلاحظ في فصل الخريف كثيرا من الأوراق تسقط، لكنها عادة هي الأوراق الصفراء الضعيفة، سقوطها مؤلم لأنه خسارة ولأنه يلوث الأرض فتتسخ الأرض بهذه الأوراق الصفراء الساقطة علي الأرض، لكن المحصلة النهائية أن سقوط هذه الأوراق الصفراء، يعطي فرصة للبراعم الجديدة أن تنبت في الشجرة أوراقا خضراء جديدة، لولا سقوط الأوراق الصفراء الضعيفة لما كانت هناك فرصة لأوراق جديدة خضراء زاهرة تنبت في الشجرة.

فكأن هذه الهزة العنيفة وإن كان فيها سقوط، لكن في المحصلة النهائية هذه الهزة مفيدة للشجرة لأنها تنقيه، تنقيها من الأوراق الصفراء الضعيفة وتعطي فرصة لأوراق جديدة، الكنيسة تتجدد، الاضطهاد والآلام لا تزيل الكنيسة أبدا أبد، بل الاضطهادات والآلام والاستشهاد وما إليها من ظروف الآلام إنها تشد عود الكنيسة وتطهره، تطهرها من الأعضاء الضعيفة، وتعطي فرصة أيضا لأن يتجدد فيها عناصر أخري جديدة، لم تكن موجودة يولدها الاضطهاد، وهكذا سري بين المسيحيين في كافة العصور مثل يقول: إن دماء الشهداء بذار الإيمان احفظوا هذه الجملة دماء الشهداء بذار الإيمان ماذا تعني دماء الشهداء بذار الإيمان؟ البذار هي الحب الذي يخرج منه بقول كثيرة، انظروا كيف يحول الله الشر إلي خير ويجعل الآلام فرصة لأن يقوي الإيمان ويزداد الإيمان ويعظم الإيمان. 

بعض الشهداء عندما كانوا يتعذبون، والناس غير المسيحيين عندما كانوا يرون الاستبسال والشجاعة والقوة والصبر والاحتمال والأمانة والثبات وعدم التزعزع، كانوا يقولون ما أعظم هذا الدين وما أعظم هذا الإيمان وكانوا ينضمون إلي المسيح، وكان كثيرون منهم أيضا يتعرضون للاستشهاد، ألوف وعشرات الألوف ولدوا في الكنيسة بسبب الاضطهاد، لم يكونوا في الكنيسة أول، إنما ثبات المؤمنين كان سببا في كسب هذا العدد الضخم أيام استشهاد مارجرجس أو أبي سيفين أو الأمير تادرس أو كل الشهداء، كانت هذه المناظر سببا في إثارة روح الإيمان في غير المؤمنين، وبهذا عاشت الكنيسة ولم تمت أبد، فترات الضعف الذي ظن أنها ضعف كانت هي الفترات التي فيها سر القوة، لأنها كما أن المرأة تعاني المخاض قبل أن تلد الطفل، هكذا الكنيسة عن طريق الاضطهاد وهو مخاضها تلد أولاد، إذا مرحبا بالاضطهاد وبالآلام، إنها فرصة لإثبات إيماننا بالمسيح، فرصة لإثبات أمانتنا له، وثباتنا علي عقيدتنا، وهنا يبدو الإيمان ثمينا غالي، الشيء الذي تدفع فيه ثمنا غاليا يكون غاليا عليك، إنما الأشياء التي تأتي لك رخيصة تبقي رخيصة ليس لها قيمة، المثل الذي قاله سيدنا يسوع المسيح، قال: يشبه ملكوت السموات لؤلؤة كثيرة الثمن، فباع رجل كل ما يملك واشتري هذه اللؤلؤة، لابد من عملية الشراء والبيع، لكن ماذا تشتري شيء ثمين أو شيء لا معني له، إذا كانت هناك لؤلؤة كثيرة الثمن والإنسان باع أشياء كثيرة في سبيل أن يشتري هذه اللؤلؤة يكون هو الكسبان، صحيح خسر أشياء لكن كسب ما هو أعظم مما خسر.

هكذا ملكوت السموات لابد أن تشتريه بثمن غال لكي يكون ملكوت السموات غاليا عليك أيضا.لابد أن تدفع الثمن، لا تستطيع أن تأخذه بالرخيص، إن الله لا يرضي أن يبيع لك الملكوت بغير ثمن، والثمن هو الثبات وهو الاستمساك بمبادئ المسيح، هو تطبيق مبادئ الإنجيل، والاحتمال من أجلها وحينئذ يكون الجزاء المبارك، لا يكلل أحد إن لم يجاهد، احفظوا هذه العبارة لا يكلل أحد إن لم يجاهد جهادا قانونيا إكليل لكن لا تأخذه بالرخيص، لابد أن تدفع الثمن لكي تشتري الإكليل، له ثمن وثمنه هو الجهاد لكي يكون غالي عليك، أثبت أنك تستحقه، إنما إذا لم يكن هناك تعب من أجله فكيف تستحق الإكليل، هناك مبدأ من المبادئ المقررة في الكتاب المقدس كل سيأخذ أجرته حسب تعبه التعب هو المقياس، هو المقياس في التفاوت في الجزاء، القديسون ليسوا في درجة واحدة، نجم يمتاز عن نجم في المجد، هناك نجم يكون لامعا جد، هذا البريق اللامع هو الفرق في المجد لأنه يجذب الانتباه، لكن ليس كل النجوم في لمعان واحد، ليس كل الأبرار في درجة واحدة، هناك تفاوت في الجزاء لأن الله عادل ويقول أجازي كل واحد علي حسب عمله، لابد أن يكون هناك تفاوت في الجزاء وبالتالي أيضا لابد أن يكون هناك تفاوت في العقاب، لأن الله عادل.فكل واحد سيأخذ أجرته حسب تعبه.

من هنا تكون الآلام والاضطهادات يفرح بها القديسون لأنها هي التي تتحول إلي لآلئ في إكليلهم.

اللآلئ في إكليل المجد كيف تتكون؟ بالألم والجروح والتعب، إذن لا نحزن من التعب من أجل المسيح، ونترك الكلام الضعيف الرخيص الذي يخرج من أفواهنا من وقت لآخر ونقول لماذا ربنا سمح؟ كل هذا الكلام لم يكن الآباء يقولونه أبدا أبدا إنما نحن في فترات الضعف التي أصبحنا اليوم فيها نتضايق من الاضطهاد ومن الألم، كان آباؤنا يعتبرون الألم فرصة إظهار إيمانهم وتمسكهم به.لا تظنوا إذن أن الله تخلي عن الكنيسة، الله يرقب ليري الصابرين، كلنا نقول: صبر أيوب صبر أيوب، المسيحيون واليهود والمسلمون، العالم كله يقول: صبر أيوب لماذا؟ لأن أيوب صبر سبع سنوات علي آلام متوالية، ونجح أخيرا بأنه لم يتزعزع إنما ثبت، لو كان أيوب انهار من أول تجربة مثل ما يحدث لن، كان أيوب اختفي مع الزمن مثل غيره، لكن ثباته جعل أيوب نموذجا لكل الأجيال في الصبر والاحتمال وطول البال.

هكذا الآباء الذين نفتخر بهم الآن هم الآباء الذين تألموا، أكثر من غيرهم، لماذا مارجرجس يسمونه أمير الشهداء، المسيح في أحد ظهوراته وتجلياته له قال له: لم يقم من بين المولودين من النساء من هو أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان ولم يقم من بين الشهداء من هو أعظم منك لماذا مارجرجس، لأنه أكثر واحد تعذب، سبع سنوات متواصلة بكافة صنوف العذاب، لو كان قال أين ربنا؟ والله تركني، وهذا الكلام... لم يكن هناك مارجرجس، ولم يخرج لنا أبطال الإيمان، ولذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس: لابد أن يكون بينكم بدع ليكونوا المزكون ظاهرين، من الذين نفتخر بهم اليوم ونعيش علي سمعتهم وعلي سيرتهم من هم؟ هم الذين احتملوا والذين صبروا، إذن انتظار المسيح وعدم تدخله ليس لأنه بعيد عن الكنيسة، أو لأنه تخلي عن الكنيسة، أو لأنه ضعيف، لا...هو واقف يرقب ليري الصبر. ليري إذا كنا ثابتين علي الإيمان أو لا...فالضيقات، والآلام فرصة ليبرز فيها صبر الصابرين، ويبدو فيها الإيمان وبهذا الإيمان نكسب للمسيح أكثر مما نكسب في أيام الضعف وفي أيام الرخاوة، العود إذا أحرق تخرج منه الرائحة الجميلة، فبدون الحرق لا تخرج منه الرائحة الجميلة.

الرائحة الجميلة إذن في المسيحيين تخرج حينما تكون هناك ضيقات ويكون هناك حرق وضغوط عليهم، فإذا ثبتوا خرجت رائحتهم ذكية أمام الله وأمام الناس أيضا وللأجيال وللتاريخ.

كنيستنا سميت كنيسة الشهداء لماذا؟ كنيستنا تفتخر اليوم أنه لا يوجد كنيسة في العالم كله صدرت إلي السماء عددا من الشهداء بقدر ما صدرت كنيسة مصر.هذا فخرها ولذلك نحن نسبيا علي الرغم مما فينا من ضعف ما زالت عندنا بركة قد نكون نحن لا نستحقها.

ورثنا المجد عن آباء صدق أسأنا في ديارهم الصنيع        إذا المجد التليد توارثته بناة السوء أوشك أن يضيع

إنما نحن إذا كنا نعيش إلي اليوم فهذه بركة آبائنا الصامدين الأقوياء الذين صمدوا أمام الآلام، فعبدوا أمامنا الطريق وهيأوا أمامنا السبيل فدخلنا نحن علي تعبهم، آخرون تعبوا كما يقول المسيح وأنتم دخلتم علي تعبهم.

إذا كانت هناك بركة لنا وبركة لشعبنا فهي بركة هؤلاء الآباء الذين صمدوا علي الإيمان وثبتوا ولم يتزعزعوا ولم تخر قواهم، وتركوا لنا أمثلة للبطولة والشجاعة، فإذا لم نكن نحن صامدين نكون قد جلبنا العار علي كنيستنا وعلي آبائنا وعلي أجدادنا وعلي كل تاريخنا.​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*اذا كانت المسيحية هى الحب، فالموت فى
 سبيلها هو قمة الحب والبذل. بهذه النظرة المقدسة
 الفاحصة نظر المؤمنون فى كل اجيال المسيحية الى الموت
 وبهذه النظرة التى ملؤها التقدير والتقديس والتكريم
 نظرت الكنيسة المسيحية الى الاستشهاد والشهداء فى كل تاريخها
معلومات قبمه ومجهود رائع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك استاذى *


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*شكرا جدااااا
كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2014)

*موضوع جميل جدا استاذى الغالى 
ربنا يبارك مجهودك 
وكل سنة و حضرتك طيب 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

موسوعه متكامله عن الاستشهاد في المسيحيه
شكرا استاذنا النهسي
وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## happy angel (11 سبتمبر 2014)

موضوع راااائع جدااا
كل سنه وانت طيب


----------

